# Trigger drum replacer VST



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got the Trigger drum replacement VST from slatedigital a few days ago. It's been fun to go back and replace the drums on bad recordings of punk bands I did many years ago. It makes it sound like I actually knew what I was doing recording them in the first place!
Pretty amazing technology, fun times we're living in. Now that the drums sound like they have new heads, are are tuned and recorded in a great studio, I just have to learn how to mix.

Anyone else get this yet?


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm gonna check this out, cheers ...

Have you used drumagog? how does it compare?


----------



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried the Drumagog demo briefly and the aptrigga demo briefly. From my limited time with those, my memory is that they had problems with lining up with the original drum hit, if you tried mixing it with the sample. Trigger seems to have no problems with lining up the sample, phase issues, etc. Pretty much plug and play so far, with just a little bit of knob turning.


----------

